# Savanna kayak/skiff hybrid - First Looks



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Just the First Looks - 

A kayak/skiff carbon hybrid that you can paddle, row or pole, but its really a power first / paddle second design. Designed for 2 full size adults, self-bailing cockpit at full rated load. Outboard power from 2.5 to 9.9 gas, 5 hp propane and 3 hp electric. Electric reaches 6 mph top but cruise gives you 3.5 mph with a 12 mile range. Typical 5+/- hp tops at 11-13mph. 9.9 hp outboards WOT @ 19-21 mph.

14' x 40" beam at the waterline, 48" at the deck. Rod storage for (4) 9' fly rods. Hull weight around 160 lbs. Hull price probably around $3500. Still working on custom trailer option. With 1 person, hull is dead quiet as all chines are below water.














  










  
























Link to a GoPro vid hanging out by the channel waiting for the yachts to come by....






The electric option is just an amazing experience for an early morning fly fishing trip.....

A webpage specific page won't be for a couple of weeks......

Thanks!

Mel


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2019)

Pretty cool concept Mel!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice profile....looks salty!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

badass


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Explain the stern. Those aren’t common lines, so what do you think they bring to the party?

Nate


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

I think its pretty cool at a fair price too!


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

I wish someone would come up with an electric skiff that could compete with the ones out today. I would jump all over that. I have a nissan leaf and I love it. IMO electric is the way to go!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Torqueedo makes 40hp and up outboards. Battery weight is the problem with a skiff not to mention the outboard and medium sized battery bank will set you back about $34k. But start with an Advent hull and you're still less than $50k.

Stern design:

It is self-bailing but say going out the surf even with low inside freeboard, it could hold a lot of water after taking a wave over the bow. The lowered stern area allows for most of the water in a full swamp condition to flow out very quickly. I've also found it easier to get in from the transom when I've been out wading. I think it helps the side profile a bit too


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

copperhead said:


> Torqueedo makes 40hp and up outboards. Battery weight is the problem with a skiff not to mention the outboard and medium sized battery bank will set you back about $34k. But start with an Advent hull and you're still less than $50k.
> 
> Stern design:
> 
> It is self-bailing but say going out the surf even with low inside freeboard, it could hold a lot of water after taking a wave over the bow. The lowered stern area allows for most of the water in a full swamp condition to flow out very quickly. I've also found it easier to get in from the transom when I've been out wading. I think it helps the side profile a bit too


Okay. I knew there was a plan. I just didn’t know what it was.

Nate


----------



## Cjk813 (May 10, 2019)

How will this compare to a Shadowcast 16? It looks like a cool concept, but priced so closely to a barebones Shadowcast I'm curious how it stacks up against it.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Cjk813 said:


> How will this compare to a Shadowcast 16? It looks like a cool concept, but priced so closely to a barebones Shadowcast I'm curious how it stacks up against it.


Two completely different concepts. The ShadowCast is a true poling skiff....with a poling platform, gunnels, front and rear deck, dry storage, etc. The Savanna is a hybrid between a canoe, SUP, kayak, and skiff. Completely different even though you can put two people on it. Both can be utilized in "kayak" water but the capabilities and range of the ShadowCast make it a skiff versus the the Savanna which is hybrid.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> Two completely different concepts. The ShadowCast is a true poling skiff....with a poling platform, gunnels, front and rear deck, dry storage, etc. The Savanna is a hybrid between a canoe, SUP, kayak, and skiff. Completely different even though you can put two people on it. Both can be utilized in "kayak" water but the capabilities and range of the ShadowCast make it a skiff versus the the Savanna which is hybrid.


Have you got a total weight capacity including load and motor ? I’m 240 so curious how much the second person could weigh?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

tx8er said:


> Have you got a total weight capacity including load and motor ? I’m 240 so curious how much the second person could weigh?


Not of the top of my head, but I think you'd be fine.


----------



## Cjk813 (May 10, 2019)

Shadowcast said:


> Two completely different concepts. The ShadowCast is a true poling skiff....with a poling platform, gunnels, front and rear deck, dry storage, etc. The Savanna is a hybrid between a canoe, SUP, kayak, and skiff. Completely different even though you can put two people on it. Both can be utilized in "kayak" water but the capabilities and range of the ShadowCast make it a skiff versus the the Savanna which is hybrid.


Is the Savanna more capable in chop? It looks like it has a sharper entry point and performed well in the video with the yacht wake. I'm mainly asking because I'm looking for a small craft to primarily fish alone that drafts shallow enough to flats fish but that can also handle short runs through the chop in Tampa Bay. I was considering a native SUV 14, but this seems promising.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Cjk813 said:


> Is the Savanna more capable in chop? It looks like it has a sharper entry point and performed well in the video with the yacht wake. I'm mainly asking because I'm looking for a small craft to primarily fish alone that drafts shallow enough to flats fish but that can also handle short runs through the chop in Tampa Bay. I was considering a native SUV 14, but this seems promising.


Not sure how much chop in TB you are going to run. I fish TB and things can get sloppy. I run Salt Marsh 1444 which could be another option for you.


----------



## Rnfarley (Aug 29, 2018)

Any update on these Mel? Are they shipping?


----------



## Potter3524 (Oct 7, 2019)

I picked mine up last November of 2019 from a dealer. Savanna with 9.9 short shaft Tohatsu. With a 9.9 I’m within an inch of the scupper with 250 lbs of me and gear. It stays about the same with 400lbs of people and gear. I can confirm 19 to 20 mph wot with oem prop with 400lbs on it.
I will say with the short shaft I’m hearing an odd noise at about 3800 rpm, almost as if water is gurgling. As I’m new to powered boats I haven’t a clue what that is. All in all it’s easy for one person that hasn’t had a boat before to launch/trailer and can get me places very quickly that used to take me hours to get to in a kayak.


----------



## Matthew131 (May 2, 2020)

How shallow would one of these run and get up on plian 

thanks matthew


----------



## Potter3524 (Oct 7, 2019)

Matthew131 said:


> How shallow would one of these run and get up on plian
> 
> thanks matthew


Depends on motor. Mine with a 9.9hp Tohatsu rides almost to the scupper so I’d say 1.5 ft. With 6hp probably closer to 1ft.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I had a lengthy conversation a year ago with Mel, when he was showing me hull #1. I commented at that time....this rig would open up the world of boat-trailering to folks traveling long distances with a 4-cylinder tow vehicle.


----------



## Potter3524 (Oct 7, 2019)

georgiadrifter said:


> I had a lengthy conversation a year ago with Mel, when he was showing me hull #1. I commented at that time....this rig would open up the world of boat-trailering to folks traveling long distances with a 4-cylinder tow vehicle.


Yes, I picked mine up in Orlando and towed it back to Texas with a Tacoma and had to look back the whole way to know it was still there.


----------



## BeatsWorkFishing (Feb 18, 2021)

Shadowcast said:


> Not sure how much chop in TB you are going to run. I fish TB and things can get sloppy. I run Salt Marsh 1444 which could be another option for you.


Do you think the SM 1444 is less limited when it comes to runs and more severe weather than the Savanna or will they both do much of the same just differently? I'm moving to the south end of Tampa Bay, Sarasota area and want something small but capable to make the jump from kayak fishing. I'm not a fair weather fisherman and would like the ability to get out there even on days that are looking sloppy.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

BeatsWorkFishing said:


> Do you think the SM 1444 is less limited when it comes to runs and more severe weather than the Savanna or will they both do much of the same just differently? I'm moving to the south end of Tampa Bay, Sarasota area and want something small but capable to make the jump from kayak fishing. I'm not a fair weather fisherman and would like the ability to get out there even on days that are looking sloppy.


I would like your chances in the 1444 better however if things get real nasty, it's gonna suck either way. Both skiffs are designed to be back country type skiffs where you can get out of the wind (Terra Ceia, Miguel Bay, Bishop Harbor, etc). Let me know if you want pricing. 863-860-7250


----------



## BeatsWorkFishing (Feb 18, 2021)

Shadowcast said:


> I would like your chances in the 1444 better however if things get real nasty, it's gonna suck either way. Both skiffs are designed to be back country type skiffs where you can get out of the wind (Terra Ceia, Miguel Bay, Bishop Harbor, etc). Let me know if you want pricing. 863-860-7250


 I have actually been talking to Eric over at Fender Pointe about one of their packages on the Savanna, and had gotten information about pricing and answers to other questions about their skiffs from Fallon and Erin at SaltMarsh. I'm leaning towards the smaller platform of the Savanna. I like that it is self bailing and 20mph on a 9.9 is good for me stepping up from a Kayak. Plus the cost leaves my more pocket change for all the bells and whistles vs. going more bare bones. I figured I'll save on gas say shallow and protected, and maybe make some runs on nice days, and leave room for boat two sooner rather than later.
I'm thinking of going with Lehr's 9.9hp Propane outboard, do you have any opinions propane vs. gas?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

BeatsWorkFishing said:


> I have actually been talking to Eric over at Fender Pointe about one of their packages on the Savanna, and had gotten information about pricing and answers to other questions about their skiffs from Fallon and Erin at SaltMarsh. I'm leaning towards the smaller platform of the Savanna. I like that it is self bailing and 20mph on a 9.9 is good for me stepping up from a Kayak. Plus the cost leaves my more pocket change for all the bells and whistles vs. going more bare bones. I figured I'll save on gas say shallow and protected, and maybe make some runs on nice days, and leave room for boat two sooner rather than later.
> I'm thinking of going with Lehr's 9.9hp Propane outboard, do you have any opinions propane vs. gas?



Just sent you another email. 🤘 

-Eric


----------

